# 71 and my first post



## PCman (Dec 8, 2022)

Greetings all.
Here I am at 71 here, and my only best friend is my old Yellow Lab that's 14yrs himself. Two old boys just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Devi (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forums,  @PCman. Good to have you here.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome to the Senior Forums.
Where are you from?
I'm from Maryland (as of tomorrow) (previously was from Nebraska).


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi...well you've got one more person to keep you company in the house than I have..but do I mind?.. no.. because i have lots of friends right here on the forum.. and you will soon too...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome to the forum @PCman 
I hope you will post photos of your yellow lab. I've had black labs in the past .. labs are good dogs 
Whereabouts do you live? A general area is fine if you choose not to be too specific.
I'm in Toronto.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome. I've got six years on you and no dog but I enjoy this place. Hope you enjoy your visits here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## Manatee (Dec 8, 2022)

My "kids" have come for a pleasant visit.  They are 59 and 61.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 8, 2022)

PCman said:


> Greetings all.
> Here I am at 71 here, and my only best friend is my old Yellow Lab that's 14yrs himself. Two old boys just trying to figure it all out.



We used to have 5 to 6 mutts at the same time.  The last one passed away almost 5 years ago. We figure we can't get any more from the shelter because of our age. I and my wife are almost 90, and we doubt that we will live long enuf to take care of a new set of mutts.  The house seems empty without them.  Living without mutts is ain't easy.


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi & welcome.  We're close in age & I had a Yellow Lab for 16 years.


----------



## MountainRa (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 8, 2022)

Welcome PCman and your old yellow lab too!


----------



## katlupe (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Manatee said:


> My "kids" have come for a pleasant visit.  They are 59 and 61.


roughly the same age as many of us youngers ones  here...


----------



## Bella (Dec 8, 2022)

Greetings @PCman!  It's nice to have you here!


----------



## down2earth (Dec 8, 2022)

*Welcome, Bienvenido, Salut, Privet, Khush Amdeed, Yokoso, Huanying.*
There's never too many ways to say hello!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi.  Anxious to read your posts.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2022)

Welcome PC Feller & Old Yeller!  There's something here, for everyone.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 9, 2022)

There's plenty here to keep you engaged. I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do.  Some good people from all over the globe here.


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 9, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> We used to have 5 to 6 mutts at the same time.  The last one passed away almost 5 years ago. We figure we can't get any more from the shelter because of our age. I and my wife are almost 90, and we doubt that we will live long enuf to take care of a new set of mutts.  The house seems empty without them.  Living without mutts is ain't easy.


Perhaps you could contact a local dog rescue center, and ask if they would like to bring a lonely dog over for the day ? Not to adopt, just to give the dog a bit of personal attention for the day. That might be good for both you and the dog. Try that ?    JImB In Toronto.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## hearlady (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Citygirl (Dec 9, 2022)

*Welcome PC Man, from SW Pa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 9, 2022)

PCman said:


> Greetings all.
> Here I am at 71 here, and my only best friend is my old Yellow Lab that's 14yrs himself. Two old boys just trying to figure it all out.


Here is 4 of the 6 I had at one time.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 9, 2022)

I had two, lab/pointer brothers. Oh man, owning them, I took on a job of high heat and heavy sweating. For them I suffered and loved it. To have two wagging tails greet me when I got home. It was so worth it.

My last picture of them. 

Welcome.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 9, 2022)

Welcome to the site me amigo.


----------



## PCman (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey Everyone.
I must say I was just taken back but how many of you Welcomed me here.
Sure feels nice to be noticed and recognized. Thank You all for that.
A couple requested a photo. so here goes.
And I am in Fort Myers Florida, just 5 miles from Ground Zero of Hurricane Ian.
I would say about 70% of this areas Waterfront homes and businesses are now completely gone
from the surge of water estimated at 12-15 feet. Just took everything out.
I just can't imagine loosing everything I won like thousands have, and left with nothing.
I'm blessed as I live on higher ground at 12 above sea level. So only damage here was mostly Wind Damage.
Personally just some roof damage, that I fixed myself vs paying a fortune for a roofing company to do.
Also Blessed that at 71 I'm still able to do such things as climbing up on my roof, and do the repairs myself.

But this area will in a couple years hopefully be back to normal again, maybe look completely different, but life goes on and all is well..

Thank You all for you're beautiful messages to this newbie here.

Blessings. PCman 

ps: Can anyone tell me how to post a photo here? Thanks


----------



## Chet (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Skyking (Dec 21, 2022)

PCman said:


> Greetings all.
> Here I am at 71 here, and my only best friend is my old Yellow Lab that's 14yrs himself. Two old boys just trying to figure it all out.


Well if you do figure it out, give me a holler. Hard as I try. I can't make any sense of it. Life and the universe, none of it makes any sense.  NONE!!! Leading me to believe there's something big behind the curtain that we don't know about.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 21, 2022)

Welcome to you, @PCman and your Lab!


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 21, 2022)

Welcome, @PCman ! There's a little bit of everything here and great folks to chat with!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 21, 2022)

Welcome from Houston. I am in the Clear Lake area.


----------



## PCman (Dec 21, 2022)

Indiana Joe said:


> We used to have 5 to 6 mutts at the same time.  The last one passed away almost 5 years ago. We figure we can't get any more from the shelter because of our age. I and my wife are almost 90, and we doubt that we will live long enuf to take care of a new set of mutts.  The house seems empty without them.  Living without mutts is ain't easy.


Dogs are just the best. Can't imagine being with at least one in my life.


----------



## PCman (Dec 22, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Welcome to the forum @PCman
> I hope you will post photos of your yellow lab. I've had black labs in the past .. labs are good dogs
> Whereabouts do you live? A general area is fine if you choose not to be too specific.
> I'm in Toronto.
> ...


Hi. I live in Florida. Fort Myers where we just lost 60% of our homes and businesses from hurricane Ian. I was mostly spared as I live 6 miles from the coast.
Still About $20,000 in damages as I need a new roof.
Not covered by my insurance, but hopefully it all works out.
I repaired most of it myself so I'll get by for now.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## PCman (Dec 22, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Perhaps you could contact a local dog rescue center, and ask if they would like to bring a lonely dog over for the day ? Not to adopt, just to give the dog a bit of personal attention for the day. That might be good for both you and the dog. Try that ?    JImB In Toronto.


I would consider that, not sure if that's allowed in this area. But a great idea.


----------



## PCman (Dec 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> There's plenty here to keep you engaged. I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do.  Some good people from all over the globe here.
> 
> View attachment 254877


Hope so. Thanks


----------



## Jules (Dec 22, 2022)

Welcome to SF, @PCman


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2022)

Here's an answer to your question about how to post a picture but I don't know if it works if you're using a tablet (sometimes on mine, those icons don't show up). If you need more help, you can post your question in the Forums & Support category found at the bottom of the Forums page. For now, after opening this link, you can just click on the category name above the reply box.
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-does-one-post-a-picture-in-a-reply.77401/
BTW..that you didn't sustain major damage and can do repairs yourself....you are blessed for sure! I like that you used "Blessed" instead of "lucky". My BFF had to go to Ft. Myers on business just a couple of weeks before Ian and she couldn't believe the areas that were decimated. She said there was a theater there that's now gone. Brings back memories of when I went to visit her, we drove from where she lives (west coast of FLA) all the way down to Key West, passing through Homestead. Two weeks later, Homestead was flattened by Hurricane Andrew.


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## CallMeKate (Dec 29, 2022)

PCman said:


> Hi. I live in Florida. Fort Myers where we just lost 60% of our homes and businesses from hurricane Ian. I was mostly spared as I live 6 miles from the coast.
> Still About $20,000 in damages as I need a new roof.


Ouch!   I'm sorry to hear that Ian did that roof damage!   Welcome to the forum and I hope you'll enjoy it here as much as I do. I only found this place recently... Christmas evening actually! Pull up a chair and make yourself at home... coffee for you and a bone for your golden friend...  @PCman


----------



## TeeJay (Dec 29, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Welcome to the forum @PCman
> I hope you will post photos of your yellow lab. I've had black labs in the past .. labs are good dogs
> Whereabouts do you live? A general area is fine if you choose not to be too specific.
> I'm in Toronto.
> ...


*Hey Pinky! I reeeally like this graphic of Tronno's skyline! One of the purdiest in the world, eh? *


----------



## TeeJay (Dec 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Here's an answer to your question about how to post a picture but I don't know if it works if you're using a tablet (sometimes on mine, those icons don't show up). If you need more help, you can post your question in the Forums & Support category found at the bottom of the Forums page. For now, after opening this link, you can just click on the category name above the reply box.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/how-does-one-post-a-picture-in-a-reply.77401/
> BTW..that you didn't sustain major damage and can do repairs yourself....you are blessed for sure! I like that you used "Blessed" instead of "lucky". My BFF had to go to Ft. Myers on business just a couple of weeks before Ian and she couldn't believe the areas that were decimated. She said there was a theater there that's now gone. Brings back memories of when I went to visit her, we drove from where she lives (west coast of FLA) all the way down to Key West, passing through Homestead. Two weeks later, Homestead was flattened by Hurricane Andrew.


*Oh, dag blithering nabbit! I wanted to answer PCman's question, now that I'VE finally figgered it out! *


----------



## TeeJay (Dec 29, 2022)

*Here's a "Welcome, eh?" from me, up in Southern Ontario, Canada ... just west of Toronto. Call me TJ. I'm relatively new here meself, n' still exploring this reeeeeally big forum, with lots n' lotsa very nice, friendly folks! Enjoy, eh?   *


----------



## Alizerine (Dec 29, 2022)

Welcome from Metro Atlanta. Originally from NY/New England. We came south with my husband's job many years ago. I did freelance work and didn't mind moving around. He has been gone a couple of decades, so I guess this is home. There are some interesting people here and it looks like you are one of them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2022)

TeeJay said:


> *Oh, dag blithering nabbit! I wanted to answer PCman's question, now that I'VE finally figgered it out! *


Aaaahahahahahahahaha. I won!  Hey..you just joined and figured it out already. That's pretty darned good!


----------

